# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Willemsen (Heerlen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Willemsen

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Heerlen Noord, Heerlen

Adres: Keekstraat 1-A, Heerlen

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkheerlennoord.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Willemsen*

----------

